# Remember our promise to Cav????



## DocStram (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you remember ... way back in the Spring .... when our good friend Cav was whining and crying about wanting us to list our city in our signature line?  And, to get him off our backs we all decided (sort of) that we would list our city? 

I don't know about you but I'd hate seeing William going through all of his moaning and bellyaching again.  So, how about it?  Let's see those cities!  

PS I sort of like seeing the cities also.


----------



## Aderhammer (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmm just posting to see if mine is in my sig!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe if Cav would post his photo so Karl and I can do a little photoshop magic, then I just might.

Until then it is the city of discontent and the state of confusion.


----------



## DocStram (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Maybe if Cav would post his photo so Karl and I can do a little photoshop magic, then I just might.
> 
> Until then it is the city of discontent and the state of confusion.



Uh..... Oh ... obviously we have a malcontent in our midst!   Probably Mike.  Our dear, sweet Linda would never write anything so harsh! 

Come to think of it ... just exactly WHERE is Cav's picture?????  [:0][:0]


----------



## bitshird (Jul 10, 2008)

I think mine is still there


----------



## randyrls (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> Do you remember ... way back in the Spring ....



Spring? Spring?  I didn't have the spring.  I've never seen the spring...   I didn't loose the spring.  AND I sure don't remember this morning!  

But I did put my city and state there, before I forgot it


----------



## randyrls (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> Do you remember ... way back in the Spring .... when our good friend Cav was whining and crying about wanting us to list our city in our signature line?  And, to get him off our backs we all decided (sort of) that we would list our city?
> 
> PS I sort of like seeing the cities also.



On a serious note, The Member map works well to see who is where.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 10, 2008)

I lost my spring about 5 years ago, anyone seen it?[:0] I like seeing the cities in the post and not have to change pages to look at the map. Am I being too[}][8D] lazy?


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jul 10, 2008)

It is done!

Larry


----------



## DocStram (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by randyrls_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On an even more serious note (sorry, Randy .. couldn't resist one upping your seriousness ) ... the member map serves a different purpose than what I'm talking about. Know what I mean?


----------



## jjenk02 (Jul 10, 2008)

OK Doc, I changed mine...[8D]


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 10, 2008)

I changed mine also


----------



## arjudy (Jul 10, 2008)

Done


----------



## Jarheaded (Jul 10, 2008)

Can you explain how to change it please?


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 10, 2008)

Wake Forest, the CITY..... NOT THE UNIVERSITY! I wouldn't go ..... ah nevermind.....


Oddly the seminary I attend actually is WFU's old campus, but back in the 50's they moved to Winston-Salem because big tobacco offered them big $$$$ do to it. And typical <s>stupidity</s> silliness, they kept the name "Wake Forest" even though they were not even close!

We have had professors show up at our seminary (a religious institution) show up saying "I am scheduled to give a lecture about Orthostatic Hypotension in 20 minutes, where do I need to be?" 

Our answer is always "About 2 hours THAT direction".


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Can you explain how to change it please?



Johnny,

I am primping to get ready for my coming out photo, but I have a moment. 

Member Tools, Profile, enter  your password and edit your signature.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 10, 2008)

Grant, you need to edit your signature to add "Tiger Food" to your sig. [}][}]




> _Originally posted by gad5264_
> 
> I changed mine also


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Grant, you need to edit your signature to add "Tiger Food" to your sig. ...
> 
> ...


More like *Gator Bait!* [}][}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike, for what it's worth, I would rather know where Linda lives than where you do! 

This photo was taken in my whites before an Admiral's visit.  Sigh, just please, Mike and Karl, don't make me fatter than I already am!!

Al, if this doesn't help the hermits tell us where they are, then the heck with them!! [)]


----------



## DocStram (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Mike, for what it's worth, I would rather know where Linda lives than where you do!
> 
> ...




It just makes me wanna salute!    You look exactly as I envisioned ... except for not having shoulder length blond hair ..... and not having a beard ....  and  not being 6'3" tall .... and not having a tatoo running down your forearm ..... and, well, I sort of thought you drooled and dribbled.  Other than that ... you look exactly as I thought you would.  

[:0][:0]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 10, 2008)

Dammit Al!!  Stop giving the PhotoShop nerds ideas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnelson (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't post much, but here's my signature with city and state.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 10, 2008)

Unlike Al, you don't look ANYTHING like I envisioned, Cav. However, he did describe what I envisioned... well, partly anyway... "shoulder length blond hair ..... and not being 6' plus".[}]


----------



## TBone (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO  Good one Doc


----------



## clthayer (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, and here I thought you were young[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nope, just immature!! 



> _Originally posted by clthayer_
> 
> Wow, and here I thought you were young[]


----------



## clthayer (Jul 10, 2008)

whew, thought about it after posting and I'm glad you took that well.
Please note that I added my "city"


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 10, 2008)

This was a pretty good idea . Here you go Cav ! [^]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 10, 2008)

Just as you were discribed to me by a mutual friend, his words not mine:

" A chubby Gnome with <s>c</s>glasses"





> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_


----------



## dkarcher (Jul 10, 2008)

Done!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 10, 2008)

Roy, I took a lot of classes.  I have a lot of class (all low).  Did you and your fellow pinhead mutual friend  perhaps mean to reference my *glasses*?



> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> Just as you were discribed to me by a mutual friend, his words not mine:
> 
> ...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn these fat fin<s>c</s>gers.





> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Roy, I took a lot of classes.  I have a lot of class (all low).  Did you and your fellow pinhead mutual friend  perhaps mean to reference my *glasses*?
> 
> ...


----------



## gerryr (Jul 10, 2008)

[}][}][}][}]


----------



## altaciii (Jul 10, 2008)

What was the name of that show with Cary Grant and Tony Curtis on the submarine..... oh yeah. Operation Pettycoat. 
Cav you would fit right in with that pink sub.

Sorry couldn't help it.  But you do look tacky.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 11, 2008)

There are those who wonder how it is that Cav left the Navy and joined the Public Health Service.  Ahh...I remember it well.


----------



## altaciii (Jul 11, 2008)

must have been in his slimmer days????


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG, Gerry, that just isn't right! ROTF funny, but not right at all.

Hey Cav, remember the fella I was telling you about this evening with a situation similar to yours? You actually kinda resemble him... only shorter... and he was in the Navy too... but he never wore a pink uniform.[}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 11, 2008)

OK, I asked for it![B)]

But every SOB that posts on this thread, shredding what little self respect remains in this chubby gnome damn well better have their town and state listed in their signature.

BTW, Roy if your fingers were fat enough to mistake g and c on the keyboard, you may have a problem as well!! [:0]


----------



## altaciii (Jul 11, 2008)

Am I correct in assuming that I am the Southern most member in the Lower 48.  Since Dario has now moved up north to Austin from McAllen, Texas.


----------



## DocStram (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by altaciii_
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that I am the Southern most member in the Lower 48.  Since Dario has now moved up north to Austin from McAllen, Texas.



We can't answer your question Alex ..... you didn't include your city and state in your signature line!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry, Cav...[}]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2008)

I Believe, after seeing these pictures, I will have to refer to him as "Captain Cav".  Much more "official" sounding.


----------



## Ozzy (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay, I added my city and state. So, as my reward here's what I thought that Cav looked like.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2008)

Cav thanks for posting your photo.  I will refrain from touching your photo as I have too much respect for you to do such a thing.  You are after all the "original" Good Humor" man. []

And I will leave the city and state decission up to Linda.  She may not want you to know where she is.  Then again she might not even know since she likes to go up to Key West and Down to Chicago. [8]

Mike


----------



## altaciii (Jul 11, 2008)

ok, Hows that!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 11, 2008)

Navy comes to Ed's rescue...


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2008)

Look Cav, a mouthful of cavities!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_




Ooooooooohhhhh.... soooo pretty in pink!!!

[}][}][]


----------



## DocStram (Jul 11, 2008)

Interestingly enough, I received an email this morning from 
Mr. ed4copies.  Much to my chagrin, I was wrong in stating that Captain Cav originated this idea.  As the facts clearly present themselves, it was Ed who first whined and moaned about members not posting their city and state.  I would, therefore, like to set the record straight. I was also incorrect as to the season. It wasn't this past Spring ... but December, 2007. 

When looking back at that thread 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31631&whichpage=2&SearchTerms=city 

I find it interesting that Cav expressed feelings of being unappreciated.  (see page 2 of the thread) Nothing changes.


----------



## TBone (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, so now it's time to take Ed's photo and "doctor" it.
That pink uniform has to be the funniest photo I've seen on this site.   

Cav, you must be good natured to take this, you are a good man.
City and State added....for Cav or Ed or who ever requested it first.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 11, 2008)

Isn't this called "PILING ON?"


----------



## rickstef (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> [}][}][}][}]



Rejected Cast Member of Operation Petticoat?


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2008)

Hollywood would have meant a loss of pay grade !!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 11, 2008)

publishing these pictures may mean a loss of pay grade![}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 11, 2008)

Remember the rule!!  You pile on and kick a gnome while he is down; you post your city and state!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by rickstef_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yea, and the biggest cavity is between your ears!!!! [^]



> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Look Cav, a mouthful of cavities!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> Yea, and the biggest cavity is between your ears!!!! [^]



Now that wasn't nice, Cav. I've been with Ed enough now to know that he has a lot in his noggin... no brains, just a big empty lot.[}]

Sorry, Ed, I just couldn't help myself.[)]


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 11, 2008)

Gnomes are good for PUNTING ..... PUNT


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 11, 2008)

Proudly displaying city and state since the ORIGINAL WHINING STARTED...LOL


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 11, 2008)

city? state? in ireland, i think not, although the country is in a right state


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2008)

Keith,

You guys from really little countries are exempted.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2008)

Someone send That photo to Pepto Bismal.  Cav may just become the new spokesman!

Cav you had better start practicing the Pepto jingle and dance!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> 
> OK Doc, I changed mine...[8D]



Changed your what?

Mrs.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 11, 2008)

Y'all aint right[)][)][)][)][)][)][)]


----------



## DocStram (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> [}][}][}][}]



Why do I keep thinking "Gilligan"????


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2008)

Doc can you elaborate on what you are saying?  Are thinking Gilligan or imagining Cav yelling for Gilligan?  [:0]

Mike


----------



## bradbn4 (Jul 12, 2008)

and I was told - don't ask - don't tell in the military - well, just don't want to know about Cmdr Pink panther

Bradbn4 having fun in colorado


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, you got me to do it.


----------

